# Samble- Echafaud



## Cristian

Please, may anybody tell me what is the translation of the words "Samble", and "Echafaud"?.
You can do it in any language you want, English, Spanish, Italian, Latin, Portuguese, is ok.
Thanks a lot.
Cristian


----------



## fetchezlavache

échafaud is _the gallows_..  


as for 'samble', if it's spelt correctly, it seems to be the old spelling of 'semble', with means 'to seam'

if it's misspelt, then it can be 'sable', ie sand;

some context would help i think cristian please.


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> échafaud is _the gallows_..
> 
> 
> as for 'samble', if it's spelt correctly, it seems to be the old spelling of 'semble', with means 'to seam'


 
Sure you don't mean to se*e*m fetchez ?


----------



## Cristian

Puesto que tambien eres de Argentina, entonces let´s talk in Spanish...
Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Con respecto a la segunda palabra "samble", la oracion que traduje dice asi: "u hombre unico al que el infierno le habia otorgado sus poderes se presento en este/a nuevo/a "samble" ( yo en un principio pense que era "arena", pues el contexto pega, pero obviamente me confundi con "sable").
Atte.
Cristian


----------



## Cath.S.

> échafaud is the gallows. .


Alas, Fetchez...
the gallows = la potence, it's for hanging people. L'échafaud = the scaffold, where people get beheaded.


----------



## fetchezlavache

Cristian said:
			
		

> Puesto que tambien eres de Argentina, entonces let´s talk in Spanish...
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Con respecto a la segunda palabra "samble", la oracion que traduje dice asi: "u hombre unico al que el infierno le habia otorgado sus poderes se presento en este/a nuevo/a "samble" ( yo en un principio pense que era "arena", pues el contexto pega, pero obviamente me confundi con "sable").
> Atte.
> Cristian



this is a french english forum. i don't understand what you're saying. 

*jabote*, of course, you're right !!


----------



## fetchezlavache

egueule said:
			
		

> Alas, Fetchez...
> the gallows = la potence, it's for hanging people. L'échafaud = the scaffold, where people get beheaded.



i'm sorry egueule, there is no mention of beheading in atilf's definition of 'échafaud' 


> 2. Usuel
> a) Plateforme en charpente, employée pour l'exposition et l'exécution des condamnés


 http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=518118180;


having said, my translation was wrong all the same. shall i ever be forgiven ?


----------



## Cristian

Thanks very much for the translation. "scafford" is the word, no doubt!
Mercí beaucoup pour votre attention, egueule


----------



## Cath.S.

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i'm sorry egueule, there is no mention of beheading in atilf's definition of 'échafaud'
> http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=518118180;


There is so, nananère! 
*SYNT. *_Marcher, aller à l'échafaud; envoyer, conduire, mener, accompagner à l'échafaud; traîner à, sur l'échafaud; porter sa tête sur l'échafaud_ (être décapité); _finir, périr sur l'échafaud; gibet et échafaud.
_*b) *_P. méton. _Peine de mort par décapitation. 
Extrait du TLF:
http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=3609778725;


----------



## Cristian

Ok excuse me, do you want me to translate what I said in Spanish...?
Anyway thanks everybody, for your help and amability.


----------



## Cath.S.

Cristian said:
			
		

> Ok excuse me, do you want me to translate what I said in Spanish...?
> Anyway thanks everybody, for your help and amability.


 
You're welcome  ; but, yes, if you could translate what you said in Spanish into French or English, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Benjy

Cristian said:
			
		

> Puesto que tambien eres de Argentina, entonces let´s talk in Spanish...
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Con respecto a la segunda palabra "samble", la oracion que traduje dice asi: "u hombre unico al que el infierno le habia otorgado sus poderes se presento en este/a nuevo/a "samble" ( yo en un principio pense que era "arena", pues el contexto pega, pero obviamente me confundi con "sable").
> Atte.
> Cristian


there's also a french spanish forum if you ever want the translation direct to spanish


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> There is so, nananère!
> *SYNT. *_Marcher, aller à l'échafaud; envoyer, conduire, mener, accompagner à l'échafaud; traîner à, sur l'échafaud; porter sa tête sur l'échafaud_ (être décapité); _finir, périr sur l'échafaud; gibet et échafaud.
> _*b) *_P. méton. _Peine de mort par décapitation.
> Extrait du TLF:
> http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=3609778725;



Les plus chanceux y étaient seulement roués.


----------



## Cristian

the translation of the sentence into English is more or less this "a unic man to whom hell had given its powers showed up upon this new "samble".
Please egueule correct me if i did not translate it properly.


----------



## Cath.S.

Cristian said:
			
		

> the translation of the sentence into English is more or less this "a unic man to whom hell had given its powers showed up upon this new "samble".
> Please egueule correct me if i did not translate it properly.


Cristian, in what language was the original sentence written?
Also, could you give us the bit that comes immediately after?


----------



## fetchezlavache

post deleted by myself. i see no point quibbling over details when some people are absolutely trying to be right all the time.


----------



## Cristian

The Original Was Written In French But I Just Have Here, With Me "my Spanish Translation" And Inmediatly After I Have Suspensive Dots (puntos Suspensivos) So Excuse Me But I Can´t Be More Precise...


----------



## Cath.S.

Cristian said:
			
		

> The Original Was Written In French But I Just Have Here, With Me "my Spanish Translation" And Inmediatly After I Have Suspensive Dots (puntos Suspensivos) So Excuse Me But I Can´t Be More Precise...


 
Could you give the original French sentence, please?


----------



## Cristian

Excuse me but i don´t have it here, is at home!!!!.
If you want I can give it to you tomorrow, but i don´t think is necesary. I´m sure Scaffold is the corect word.
Thanks very much to all of you!!!


----------



## timpeac

I'd just like to add that in English "the gallows" is always where people are hanged. However, "the scaffold" can be for either - and since in the UK we have much more a history of hanging people that beheading them it normally refers to hanging. In fact since when we did behead people it was usually with an axe rather than guillotine, which doesn't need a scaffold at all I don't really associate the word scaffold with beheading.

That's only relevant for a UK context though I suppose, it all depends on how y'all like to dispose of your miscreants!

Scaffold can refer to any structure of poles, "cadre" in French I suppose.


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> I'd just like to add that in English "the gallows" is always where people are hanged. However, "the scaffold" can be for either - and since in the UK we have much more a history of hanging people that beheading them it normally refers to hanging. In fact since when we did behead people it was usually with an axe rather than guillotine, which doesn't need a scaffold at all I don't really associate the word scaffold with beheading.
> 
> Scaffold can refer to any structure of poles, "cadre" in French I suppose.


We talk about _un échafaudage_ = scaffolding (on building sites)


----------



## Gil

BOURREAU RADCLIVE
Les exécutions publiques au Québec au début du 20e siècle.
Au début du XXe siècle, la peine de mort par pendaison fait courir les foules. Les exécutions capitales, réalisées en public, fascinent les gens. De nombreuses familles amènent leurs enfants à ce "spectacle", censé donné l'exemple. Sur l'échafaud, le condamné confesse, en effet, son crime devant la foule et crie ses regrets. 

"Exécuteur des hautes oeuvres", le bourreau se déplace avec sa propre potence, appelée bois de justice. John Robert Radclive est alors le bourreau le plus célèbre du Canada. Il officie devant des milliers de personnes. Des trains sont affrétés pour que le public puisse venir le voir à l'oeuvre. Radclive est un personnage flamboyant, mythique, digne des stars de cinéma d'aujourd'hui.
Source:
http://www.historiatv.com/extra/dossier/dossier_septembre04.jsp


----------



## rayb

There is a famous French film titled "Ascenseur pour l'èchafaud", with Jeanne Moreau, Maurice Ronet and Nino Ventura, among others. The music by Miles Davis is considered a must of jazz music. The film and the music have been called: "Lift for the scaffold" in English and 1Ascensor para el cadalso" in Spanish.


----------



## Cath.S.

" L’échafaud, en effet, quand il est là, dressé et debout, a quelque chose qui hallucine. On peut avoir une certaine indifférence sur la peine de mort, ne point se prononcer, dire oui et non, tant qu’on n’a pas vu de ses yeux une guillotine; mais si l’on en rencontre une, la secousse est violente, il faut se décider et prendre parti pour ou contre. Les uns admirent, comme de Maistre, les autres exècrent, comme Beccaria. La guillotine est la concrétion de la loi; elle se nomme vindicte; elle n’est pas neutre, et ne vous permet pas de rester neutre. Qui l’aperçoit frissonne du plus mystérieux des frissons. Toutes les questions sociales dressent autour de ce couperet leur point d’interrogation. L’échafaud est vision. L’échafaud n’est pas une charpente, l’échafaud n’est pas une machine, l’échafaud n’est pas une mécanique inerte faite de bois, de fer et de cordes. Il semble que ce soit une sorte d’être qui a je ne sais quelle sombre initiative; on dirait que cette charpente voit, que cette machine entend, que cette mécanique comprend, que ce bois, ce fer et ces cordes veulent. Dans la rêverie affreuse où sa présence jette l’âme, l’échafaud apparaît terrible et se mêlant de ce qu’il fait. L’échafaud est le complice du bourreau; il dévore; il mange de la chair, il boit du sang. L’échafaud est une sorte de monstre fabriqué par le juge et par le charpentier, un spectre qui semble vivre d’une espèce de vie épouvantable faite de toute la mort qu’il a donnée."
Victor Hugo

Lieu de pendaison pour les cultures anglosaxonnes, de décapitation pour les français... 
Lieu de prédilection des malédictions familiales d'antan :
 "tu finiras sur l'échafaud!" prédisait à son fiston le père, ivre de colère, à la fin du repas. Le jeune homme à qui s'adressait cette prophétie, frappé d'effroi, baissait le nez, maté - pour l'heure.
Puis le législateur, dans sa sagesse, abolit la peine de mort en 1981. A partir de cette date, le _pater familias_ se trouva bien ennuyé, lorsqu'il voulut vouer aux gémonies son rejeton rebelle.
"Tu finiras..." commençait-il "tu finiras... euh... mal!" achevait-il platement, perdant du coup toute crédibilité.


----------



## Gil

Lieu de pendaison pour les cultures anglosaxonnes, de décapitation pour les français... 

Bien résumé.


----------



## rayb

Gil said:
			
		

> Lieu de pendaison pour les cultures anglosaxonnes, de décapitation pour les français...
> 
> Bien résumé.


 
La musique de Miles Davis vous mettera en ambiance


----------



## smurphy1976

please could anybody help me??? 
my friend has just had a little lad (his first) he has asked me to help him find out what- stuart macleod 
                                            born:7/11/04
                                            11 llb 3oz
translates in latin so he can have it tattooed on is arm.
if anyone can help me it would be much appreciated
   many thanks steve


----------



## sophievm

Smurphy1976, have you read the title of the origianl post ?!?
Please post a new thread when talking about a new subject !


----------



## Gil

Non mais... On veut parler de pendaisons, pas de nouveaux-nés tatoués en latin...


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Non mais... On veut parler de pendaisons, pas de nouveau*(-)*-nés tatoués en latin...


 
Just a typo I'm sure ;o)))


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Just a typo I'm sure ;o)))



Sorry.  C'était un mélange d'ignorance et de négligence.

Edit:

Quand on est trop paresseux pour vérifier avant, on cherche après ... pour justifier ses erreurs.  
Dans le Petit Robert.
 REM. Parfois des nouveaux-nés, des nouvelles-nées; « l'haleine des nouveaux-nés » (Moréas).


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Sorry. C'était un mélange d'ignorance et de négligence.


 
Gil don't be so unkind to yourself ! Your posts keep proving day after day that you are anything but ignorant !!!


----------



## semiller

I understand "un échafaud" to be a "scaffold."  In today's meaning, it would refer to a platform that workers stand on to clean windows or paint a large building.  Perhaps, I'm wrong though?  D'autres idées?


----------



## DDT

sophievm said:
			
		

> Smurphy1976, have you read the title of the origianl post ?!?
> Please post a new thread when talking about a new subject !



Thanks a million, Sophie!

Smurphy1976,

Let me please invite you to have a look at the rules being posted in a sticky at the top of every forum

DDT


----------



## sophievm

semiller said:
			
		

> I understand "un échafaud" to be a "scaffold." In today's meaning, it would refer to a platform that workers stand on to clean windows or paint a large building. Perhaps, I'm wrong though? D'autres idées?


Those platforms are called "échafaudages", "échafaud" is really just for executions.


----------

